# Eastern Mad Dog?



## TheRed06 (Sep 24, 2010)

Anybody heard of these bikes? Single speed with a rear disc? My LBS has one on sale for 499 right now and im thinking of picking one up. Heard they may have weak frames though?


----------



## hazdxb (Oct 11, 2008)

That frame is made of Hi-Tensile Steel stay away from it, it is quite weak and won't last.
If you wan't something strong get a chromoly frame, so if you're still buying from Eastern the next step up is the thunderbird which has a full chromoly frame.


----------



## TheRed06 (Sep 24, 2010)

Just got the thunder bird today, 2010 for 600 new!!!!!!!!!!!! Picture in process...


----------



## TheRed06 (Sep 24, 2010)

Brand new with the reflector removal mod


----------



## hazdxb (Oct 11, 2008)

very nice! i like the color as well as the reflector removal! ahaha
What type of riding will you be doing most often? street, dj or park?


----------



## TheRed06 (Sep 24, 2010)

Mostly street for right now, trying all 3 out eventually. This is my "first" bike, Ive been hopping around trying to find the right kind for me, and decided something like this was perfect.


----------



## hazdxb (Oct 11, 2008)

cool, keep us updated on your progress!


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

i've never heard of a "Duro DJ-E" fork. . . . . .

http://easternbikes.com/products/completes/2011/83










_FRAME // Mad Dog 26" Frame with 4130 Chromoly Downtube with Eastern Logo Dropouts, 135mm spacing, Disc brake tabs
FORK // Duro DJ-E Fork, 80mm Travel, Coil Sprung with Chromoly Steerer 
BARS // Eastern FULL 4130 Chromoly 2.5"x25" No Crossbar, 10˚ Sweep
HEADSET // Sealed Bearing 45/45 Internal 
BB // Sealed Bearing Euro BB
PEDALS // NEW! Eastern Crown pedals
GRIPS // Eastern Fuquay Flyer Grip
STEM // NEW! Eastern Forged Alloy Front Load
SPROCKET // NEW! Eastern Phorcys 25T steel
CRANKS // Eastern Shaft 175mm, tubular chromoly heat-treated 3pc.
SEAT // NEW! One-Piece Padded Kevlar/Alloy Seatpost Combo w/ Embroidered Logo
SEAT CLAMP // Forged Alloy Clamp
TIRE FRONT // Kenda K Rad 26x2.3
TIRE REAR // Kenda K Rad 26x2.4
HUB FRONT // Eastern Logo Alloy Shell, Sealed Bearing, 3/8" Chromoly Axle 
HUB REAR // Eastern MTB LB-9 single speed cassette hub 135mm, 14mm axle, 36H, 12t driver, with disc mt. 
RIM FRONT // Single Wall Alloy 36H 
RIM REAR // Double-Wall 36H Rear Rim 
REAR BRAKES // Tektro Cable Actuated Disc Brake, 160mm Rotor / Straight Cable / Tektro Forged Alloy Lever - Designed for Cable Disc Brakes
FREEWHEEL // 12T One Piece Driver w/ 6 Pawls
CHAIN // KMC Z510_

It's also kind of bizarre that they put a 15.9" cs on the Mad Dog whereas the previous Thunderbirds and Nighttrains supposedly were 14.7.


----------



## TheRed06 (Sep 24, 2010)

Got its first battle wound after I leaned back too far on a manual, hahaha. Props to you guys for being able to do this sh*t, way harder then it looks.


----------



## hazdxb (Oct 11, 2008)

yes manuals do suck to learn but they're really fun! oh and use the rear brake to stop yourself from looping out.


----------



## TheRed06 (Sep 24, 2010)

Yeah I panicked and ate it. Trying again tomorrow, finally getting some height on bunny hops too. 180s hopefully next!


----------



## hazdxb (Oct 11, 2008)

180's are really hard to do, but thats me, plus im a small guy so that probably makes a difference as well. As for bunnyhops, i love em, because people always stare when they see a skinny small guy like me bunnyhop my mtb up stairs


----------



## TheRed06 (Sep 24, 2010)

Im average size, so people probably think the opposite when they see me only get the back tire 5 inches in the air... Hahaha.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

hazdxb said:


> 180's are really hard to do, but thats me, plus im a small guy so that probably makes a difference as well. As for bunnyhops, i love em, because people always stare when they see a skinny small guy like me bunnyhop my mtb up stairs


Look where you want to go, spin with the shoulders, not the hips, everything will follow.


----------



## TheRed06 (Sep 24, 2010)

snaky69 said:


> Look where you want to go, spin with the shoulders, not the hips, everything will follow.


Im finding it very difficult to commit to it. When I try, I dont even lift the front wheel, haha. Guess I need to just take the fall a few times to get used to it.


----------



## hazdxb (Oct 11, 2008)

snaky69 said:


> Look where you want to go, spin with the shoulders, not the hips, everything will follow.


thanks for the tip, its exactly what i've been told to do, its just the motion feels awkward right now, as soon as i start feeling more relaxed with the motion it'll be all gud its only a matter of time :thumbsup:


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats man! have fun! Good bike


----------



## TheRed06 (Sep 24, 2010)

So yesterday after clothes lining myself on my neighbors dog leash, decided I want a front brake for those "I need to stop NOW scenarios", so I figured Id ask here instead of starting a new thread...

Im looking at the Avid BB7 front brake which I can get complete for about 70-80 bucks, or an Avid Hydraulic front brake setup (I forget which one) for about 110-130 complete. Is it worth the extra to get hydraulic? Or should I be fine with the mechanical front?


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

you would be fine with the BB7, but its still definately worth it to go Hydraulic lol


----------



## TheRed06 (Sep 24, 2010)

ZenkiS14 said:


> you would be fine with the BB7, but its still definately worth it to go Hydraulic lol


Yeah thats what I was thinking... Hahaha.


----------

